

Weeks after winning a Nobel Prize, Eric Betzig revolutionizes microscopy again - 001sky
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2014/10/23/weeks-after-winning-a-nobel-prize-for-his-microscope-eric-betzig-just-revolutionized-microscopy-again/ 

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499848)

